# Active BiAmp and Receiver Config



## wrager (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi-long time lurker, first post. I have a Denon X4000 with Audyssey Platinum (what ever that is). Additionally, I have JBL Cinema speakers actively bi-amped using the Crown Dsi amps. These amps have presets for my specific LCR speakers (4622). Since the amps are determining the x-over and slopes, should I set the receiver to large speakers and the HPF high?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You would set them up just as you would any other speaker. If you have no subwoofer, set them I the receiver for large. If you have a sub set them as small and the crossover for the usual 80-90 Hz.

P.S Welcome to the Forum!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

